# 26 points in 19 minutes



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Manu Ginobili :yes: :grinning:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It was actually 26 points in 24 minutes.....still a great performance regardless. 



That's the Manu we want.:yes: The Spurs are so much better with Manu playing great ball, because he adds another dimension to the Spurs.



Great job GINOBILI!


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> It was actually 26 points in 24 minutes.....still a great performance regardless.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and it´s also nice to see Parker and Nesterovic playing better now that the playoffs time is coming! 

If we win the game at Twolves, we´ll make a run to the midwest first position.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah that's awesome! yeah its great everyone is being consistent now... esp. manu and parker. did manu start? 'cuz i was looking at the box score and manu was with the starters...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow 26 points in 24 minutes is pretty sweet production.

-Petey


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> yeah that's awesome! yeah its great everyone is being consistent now... esp. manu and parker. did manu start? 'cuz i was looking at the box score and manu was with the starters...



According to the NBA.com boxscore, he didn't start.


That just means his production was even better.:yes:


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, he did that from the bench, and he'll continue coming off the bench as he is so inconsistant, "sprewell" like if you will. Ginobili does this a couple times a year, and usually these games are against the Lakers...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> Yes, he did that from the bench, and he'll continue coming off the bench as he is so inconsistant, "sprewell" like if you will. Ginobili does this a couple times a year, and usually these games are against the Lakers...


Great players come up big against great teams. You rather him do this against the Hawks of the league?

-Petey


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Virtuoso</b>!
> Yes, he did that from the bench, and he'll continue coming off the bench as he is so inconsistant, "sprewell" like if you will. Ginobili does this a couple times a year, and usually these games are against the Lakers...


it doesn't matter who starts the game... it matters who finishes the game.

i was looking through the NBA flash's box score during the game....


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

2/7 from 2 , 0/4 from 3 , 6 boards

Can't get always all well  :grinning: :angel:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> 2/7 from 2 , 0/4 from 3 , 6 boards
> 
> Can't get always all well  :grinning: :angel:


 This is Manu...especially in the Spurs system, since he is a streak shooter..Anyway he is always an impact player, essential for the Spurs..the crazy variable in the Playoffs...
GO MANU GO


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

This time 21 points and 8 rebounds in 24 minutes :grinning:


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> This time 21 points and 8 rebounds in 24 minutes :grinning:


He might get some consideration to win Sixth Man of the Year award. If Manu plays all of the remaining games coming from the bench, he will finish the season with more than half of the games as a substitute (39 sub, 38 starter) and will be qualified to compete for this award.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> He might get some consideration to win Sixth Man of the Year award. If Manu plays all of the remaining games coming from the bench, he will finish the season with more than half of the games as a substitute (39 sub, 38 starter) and will be qualified to compete for this award.




I never even thought about him winning the 6th man award.....but, I think Al Harrington has got the award locked up.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, for me it's between Harrignton and Jamison. But if Boykins is getting some consideration, Manu deserves too.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, for me it's between Harrignton and Jamison. But if Boykins is getting some consideration, Manu deserves too.


I agree... Manu has to be considerated as one of the best reserves in the league this season.

Harrington is the favourite, but Manu has chances, even if they are small.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

manu is a freakn beast................. thats all i have to say


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

29 points in 25 minutes with 11/16 from the field

I can't say nothing more  :angel: :grinning:


----------

